# Aircraft Carrier Complement



## Micdrow (Dec 6, 2007)

Found this article at Flight Global website. Its on Aircraft Carriers and there dimentions and also mentions aircraft complements. Not sure how accurate it is but interesting.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 6, 2007)

I think the info is fairly accurate, Paul. Wonder how they missed the Essex ?

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 6, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I think the info is fairly accurate, Paul. Wonder how they missed the Essex ?
> 
> Charles



Charles,

The material is dated January 9, 1941, 11 months prior to Pearl Harbor, too early for the Essex Class. 

TO


----------



## Captn javy Wilson (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah its good, super antique and they skipped a few classes though


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, Thats nice to know.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2007)

Added another one, this one is carriers in the Pacific.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2007)

Added yet another one above. This one covers Japanese aircraft and there spec's. Last page is kinda interesting. Gives the number of aircraft carrying capacity of aircraft carriers and some sea plane carriers ships.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool stuff Micdrow. 8) 

Love to read those "period" articles  

Thanks,

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2007)

ToughOmbre said:


> Cool stuff Micdrow. 8)
> 
> Love to read those "period" articles
> 
> ...



Your welcome, I kinda have a fondness for these old articles too. Kinda neat to see what they new at the time. Some of them can be pretty well detailed considering they where made during a time of war.


----------

